

Show HN: Host your own XMPP-based chatrooms with Hermes - mattlong
https://github.com/mattlong/hermes

======
smurph
I could see people wanting to use this to add simple chat rooms to existing
products. I would probably think about going through the XEP-0045 standard to
verify that you are satisfying all the requirements for XMPP Chatrooms (if you
aren't, you're probably pretty close), and adding that to the documentation.
If someone at an actual company were to try to use this, it would be helpful
if they could say that hermes supports the proper XMPP standard.

~~~
mattlong
Thanks for the recommendation. Just glancing over the spec[1], I'd say there's
a pretty slim chance I'm satisfying the entire thing :)

Hermes is my first real foray into the XMPP/Jabber protocols and is definitely
still a work in progress; probably especially on the compliance front!

[1] <http://xmpp.org/extensions/xep-0045.html>

------
president
Installing via pip fails due to missing xmpp dependency.

EDIT: install_requires=['xmpppy>=0.5.0rc1']

~~~
mattlong
Thanks for the heads up. Should be fixed now.

